# A little Luck in Ft. Morgan



## WilliamDale (Apr 23, 2015)

Had a little luck over in Ft. Morgan this past Friday and managed to catch my 1st redfish on a fly I tied. Hope you enjoy the pics!

Simple clouser pattern









More of the fish









Photo during the fight









I normally spend time poling people around which is one of my favorite things to do.









And one of the most important pics is the dinner. Polenta with blackened redfish topped with a cajun shrimp cream sauce.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job on the fly. The last pic really got my attention.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Sweet pictures!


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Sauce made my mouth water. Mind giving a recipe?


----------



## WilliamDale (Apr 23, 2015)

SWAngler I will have to get with my wife, its mostly made up and we have done a few variations of it. In the picture we used pre-cooked shrimp we picked up a Joe Pattis, most of the time we make a crawfish sauce out of it and it can be thickened with flour or left to be a little more runny like in the picture. However we have done it though it has been killer. She is going to type something up and I will send it your way as soon as she finishes up with it.


----------



## WilliamDale (Apr 23, 2015)

Here is the recipe for the cream sauce for anyone interested, be warned it is super unhealthy but tastes amazing. All the measurements are pretty close but can be adjusted a little for taste and texture as we do not measure much with this recipe.

8 cloves garlic, minced
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 1/2 cups heavy cream
1/2 cup grated Parmesan
2 Tablespoons Cream Cheese
1 teaspoon cajun seasoning (optional, but highly recommended)
Salt and pepper

Heat oil in a large skillet over medium heat. Add garlic and cook for 1 minute. Pour in heavy cream and bring to a simmer. Cook until cream begins to thicken. Stir in Cream cheese, Parmesan and cajun seasoning. Season with salt pepper.


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Thx, I will give that one a try. 

Looks like a little goes a long ways, so I wouldn't think it unhealthy except for a few calories. Anyways, I kayak so calories don't bother me.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pretty pics! That looks pretty tasty.


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

William,

Bought some Joe Patti's shrimp, made a reduction stock of the shells, and along with the raw shrimp, added both to your wife's recipe. Poured the sauce over some blackened speckled trout filets, which I had laid on top of some dirty rice, and man...it was good. Next will try with the grits.

Gourmet. It's a keeper. Thx.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

That's awesome! hard to beat catching on a fly you made yourself. Post some pictures of the pattern, please!


----------



## WilliamDale (Apr 23, 2015)

Here are some of the flies I have tied since starting a month or so ago. The bottom right fly in the first pic caught the red above.


----------



## markpnw15 (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice man


----------

